# chibnkr the vintage cigar snob hit me hard



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

This what zi get for saying that I like fresh cigars

*1996 RASS
1970s LGC Medale d'Or No. 4
1980s Le Hoyo Des Dieux
1991 SLR Lonsdale*
* 1970s Partagas 898NV

*BOOST his rg for me please


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Holy Crap! Shut you down good!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Joey, both you and Mike are great BOTLs. Enjoy the booty:tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Joey, both you and Mike are great BOTLs. Enjoy the booty:tu


Problem is I cant get him back unless it is dinner in NYC


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work Mike!!!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You don't even like aged cigars Joey!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very devastating hit!!
One very awesome selection.
:tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> You don't even like aged cigars Joey!


Dave you know me:tu but there is a first time for everything and I think Mike popped my vintage cherry:r:chk:chk


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

hova45 said:


> This what zi get for saying that I like fresh cigars
> 
> *1996 RASS
> 1970s LGC Medale d'Or No. 4
> ...


Them are some old poo sticks there. Mike did you up good :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, what a great BOTL and friend:tu
The stuff of dreams indeed:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great hit by a very generous Gorilla...WTG Mike!

Joey, see if that doesn't give you some second thoughts about your fresh smoke theory.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I Want To Be Friends With Chibnkr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BamaDoc77 said:


> I Want To Be Friends With Chibnkr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Line forms to the left.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, awesome group there:dr:tu:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Line forms to the left.


Got that right...:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Got that right...:r


No ... Left. Sheesh -- quit trying to cut! 

Enjoy those Joey!


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey, um, I have some dust bunnies, dirt, a marble, and a wheat penny that I'll trade you for those nasty old rotten leaves :r






But seriously, enjoy them. Just smelling the smoke from a vintage 898 NV from across a table in a smoky room during a herf was enough to let me know that it was a special stick.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thats what Chi does..Called a Michael Bomb..LoL..You will be enjoying those for sure and give up on the freshies..LoL


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

got ya good.................enjoy'em :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think I am going to save the 898nv for my bday.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Great hit. It would have to be a very special time for me to smoke one of those. :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Way to teach him a lesson Mike!! :tu


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Very nice, Mike!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Great hit. It would have to be a very special time for me to smoke one of those. :tu


What di you consider special I figure being alive is special:r:r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Mike, that was an excellent hit on Joey. Well done!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

hova45 said:


> What do you consider special I figure being alive is special:r:r


Yes! That is absolutely the correct approach! I used to save all my vintage and rare cigars for some unknown future "special occasion". One day, I realized that I had all these great cigars but never really smoked that many of them. So, I decided then and there to start smoking them. Nothing is off limits. I have been much happier since. As Sean says (I know I am bastardising this, so my apologies, Sean), I'd rather hear someone talk about all the wonderful cigars that they've smoked than hear someone talk about all the great cigars that they have in their humidor. Agreed. The day you smoke a wonderful vintage cigar IS the special occasion. Enjoy them!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

hova45 said:


> What di you consider special I figure being alive is special:r:r


I'll give an example. I have several Padron 1926 and 1964 that I haven't tried yet because the time hasn't been right. I guess I need to change my approach.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

rack04 said:


> I'll give an example. I have several Padron 1926 and 1964 that I haven't tried yet because the time hasn't been right. I guess I need to change my approach.


life is too short...smoke 'em and enjoy 'em :2


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

hova45 said:


> What di you consider special I figure being alive is special:r:r





chibnkr said:


> Yes! That is absolutely the correct approach!


Another one pushed firmly over this slope.

WTG Michael, enjoy those Joey!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> Yes! That is absolutely the correct approach! I used to save all my vintage and rare cigars for some unknown future "special occasion". One day, I realized that I had all these great cigars but never really smoked that many of them. So, I decided then and there to start smoking them. Nothing is off limits. I have been much happier since. As Sean says (I know I am bastardising this, so my apologies, Sean), I'd rather hear someone talk about all the wonderful cigars that they've smoked than hear someone talk about all the great cigars that they have in their humidor. Agreed. The day you smoke a wonderful vintage cigar IS the special occasion. Enjoy them!


I love and agree with this theory. Cigars are meant to be smoked, not worshipped. Great hit.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

hova45 said:


> This what zi get for saying that I like fresh cigars
> 
> *1996 RASS
> 1970s LGC Medale d'Or No. 4
> ...


Excellent hit Mike....

Those are somenice freshies.....:tu


----------

